# 20cm mini tank project



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi I'm new here, from Singapore.

I just started on a mini tank project.

Tank specs:
Tank: 20x20x20cm (2nd hand)
Lighting: 9W Compact Fluorescent
Filter: Hangover filter
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia on Gravel on Potting soil

I plan to cover the bottom with Eleocharis acicularis.

Here are some pics.














































If you cannot view the images, go to http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287392081&idx=0


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Pics dont show up for some reason....?


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry, please try

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287392081&idx=0


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

pretty cool! Keep us updated with lots of pics


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The large single rock creates a very powerful impression! Perhaps it is too large in comparison to the two smaller rocks?

Should turn out great. Keep us updated with lots of pictures as Kevin said. 

Carlos


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Actually the rock on the right is bigger than what it looks like in the photo. Can't really capture what my eyes are seeing...


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I could only see one pic here, and the one on Imagestation page that says you have to login.

Looks pretty interesting. I have a similar sized tank with 7w PC over it (planned on increasing this) but just don't know what to do with it


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

*update!*










Planted the hairgrass. small tank, really easy to pack them in tight intervals, could have been tighter if I had more hairgrass.

No CO2 yet. most probably will inject via atomizer.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

This angle is good, maybe a little to the right and the rock placement would be great. How did you create the vector looking image, some kind of trace program. Looks good. I also like the color in this picture, but underwater that white blotch distracts. Maybe that will be a good thing in the composition when everything is grown out. Neat tank.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

I just used Photoshop and drew the lines over the pic on a seperate layer.
I also feel that the contrast will be more subdued when the grass covers much space around the rocks. Also when algae grows over the rock, the color contrast will also weaken and be balanced out.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

nice... please keep us updatedddd...

Tim


----------



## plantdude (Apr 13, 2004)

is the atomizer a diffuser that you are putting the co2 into the tank??? are you just goin to put hairgrass in your tank??? i have a similar set up with a 6"X6"X6" all glass tank. its only 2 litters volume and i dont know what i can do with it. i got micro sword planted thick in it. it has 7 watts in it. just looking for suggestions. thanks.


----------

